# سؤال الى اهل الخبرة



## ناجح في الثانوية (1 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا عضو جديد في منتداكم اتمنى ان تقبلوني بينكم واستفيد منكم وتستفيدون مني في المستقبل.
انا علي من فلسطين انهيت مرحلة الثانوية العامة قبل ايام وبدات البحوثات للمرحلة التالية وهي الجامعة 
وانا كنت قد سمعت عن تخصص هندسة الميكاترونكس ولكن لم اعرف عنها الا بعض الامور السطحية ولذلك قررت الانضمام الى منتداكم الكريم لعلي اجد اجوبة لاستفسارتي من اصحاب الخبرة والمعرفة 
اتمنى ان تفيدوني بالامور الاتية:
1-ما طبيعة هذا التخصص وطبيعة مناهجه؟
2- ما مجالات العمل فيه واين ممكن ان يعمل مهندس الميكاترونكس؟
3-ما هي الجامعات الحكومية في الوطن العربي(مصر والاردن خاصة)التي تدرس هذا التخصص؟

اسف للازعاج واتمنى الردود 
شكرا​


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (2 يوليو 2008)

الاخ السائل...
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...

أنا معتصم من الاردن تخصص هندسة ميكاترونكس و يسرني الاجابة على استفساراتك.

1-ما طبيعة هذا التخصص وطبيعة مناهجه؟
تخصص هندسة الميكاترونكس عبارة عن تخصص هجين يجمع بين الميكانيك و الالكترونيات و الحاسوب معا و الهدف من هذا الجمع ايجاد مهندس قادر على التعامل مع الانظمة الكهروميكانيكية(تشغيلا و ادارة و صيانة و تطويرا و تصميما) دون الرجوع لاي شخص اخر الا بالحد الادنى الممكن.

( الجزء اللاحق منقول، المصدر:www.4electron.com)


و يمكن القول ان الميكاترونكس مصطلح جديد يقتحم أبواب العلوم الهندسية شيئاً فشيئاً ، ويسعى لأن يضم تحت حروفه جميع أبجديات الهندسة الحديثة . 
تتألف كلمة ( ميكاترونيكس ) من جزءين ، فالجزء الأول هو : ميكا ، وهو يدل على صلة هذا العلم الوثيقة بعلم الهندسة الميكانيكية ، أما الجزء الثاني فهو : ترونيكس ، وهو يدل كذلك على ارتباطه بعلم الهندسة الإلكترونية ، وبهذا يمكن القول بأن علم الميكاترونيكس ما هو إلا مزيج متآلف التكوين من علوم هندسية مختلفة ، إذ يربط ما بين علوم الإلكترون والميكانيك وبرمجيات الكمبيوتر ليأتي بأنظمة مؤتمتة تتيح تحكماً راقي المستوى في أغلب التطبيقات التقنية التي تمس جميع مكونات حياتنا اليومية.

يوضح المخطط الملحق الحقول المختلفة التي تشكّل أطياف علم الميكاترونيكس 

يتألف علم الميكاترونيكس بشكل محوري من علوم الميكانيك والإلكترون و الحوسبة، ويسعى من خلال طرق ربط معينة أن يستفيد من خصائص كل من هذه العلوم لإبداع أنظمة متكاملة، مبسطة ، غير مكلفة اقتصادياً، موثوقة ومتعددة الجوانب والتطبيقات. وقد أتى مصطلح ( ميكاترونيكس ) بداية على يد المهندس الياباني المبدع تيتسورو موري Tetsuro Mori من شركة ياسكاوا اليابانية ، وأمكن اسبتدال مصطلح ( الأنظمة الإلكترو- ميكانيكية ) أو في أغلب الأحيان ( هندسة التحكم و الأتمتة ) بمصطلح ( الميكاترونيكس ) . 

لقد أدت الحاجة الملحة المصاحبة لتطور علم الميكاترونيكس لإيجاد علم هندسي جديد يبحث في الحلول الواجب توفيرها لأنظمة الميكاترونيكس لتحقيق تحكم أمثل، و سمّي هذا العلم بالـ ( سايبرنيتيكس Cybernetics) أو علم الضبط الآلي، ويعتمد هذا العلم بشكل أساسي على نظريات التحكم لتقديم حلوله وأفكاره . ومن خلال هذا التكافل و التكامل بين العلوم، استطاعت المركّبات الميكاترونيكسية أن تحقق أهداف عمليات الإنتاج وتحمل معها خصائص أداء التصنيع الذكي والمرن ضمن إطار عملية التصنيع العام .

تتألف معدات الإنتاج الحديثة مما يمكن تسميته ( المركّبات الميكاترونيكسية ) و التي تتكامل فيما بينها وفق بنية تحكمية معينة، ومن أكثر هذه البنى التحكمية شهرة في يومنا هذا : البنية التدرجية و البنية الهجينة و البنية المتعددة , أما المنهجيات التي تضفي على هذه البنى تأثيراً تقنياً ومنطقياً مميزاً فتسمى بـ ( خوارزميات التحكم ) والتي تتيح الآفاق لإبداع منهجيات تحكمية تتبتعد عن المألوف في تصميمها لكي تلتقي مع حاجات نظام الميكاترونيكس المتكامل . 

من أهم الأمثلة على الأنظمة التي ترتبط بعلم الميكاترونيكس ويسعى لتطويرها بشكل دائم : أنظمة الإنتاج الصناعي ، أنظمة الملاحة الفضائية ، أنظمة الكبح غير المقفلة في الآليات والسيارات ، و الكثير من النظم في الأجهزة المستخدمة في حياتنا اليومية كأنظمة التركيز التلقائي في الكاميرات الرقمية ، أجهزة الفيديو ، الأقراص الصلبة في الحواسيب ، قارئات الأقراص الليزرية ، الغسالات الأوتوماتيكية ... وغيرها الكثير الكثير . 

*2- ما مجالات العمل فيه واين ممكن ان يعمل مهندس الميكاترونكس؟*
*يمكن لمهندس الميكاترونكس ان يعمل كمهندس ميكانيك او الكترونيات او كهرباء او تحكم او الكل معا ، و من وجهة نظري انه الانسب في المجالات الصناعية حيث انه الوحيد القادر على فهم المزج و التكامل الوظائفي بين الميكانيك و الالكترونيات و التحكم.*

*3-ما هي الجامعات الحكومية في الوطن العربي(مصر والاردن خاصة)التي تدرس هذا التخصص؟*

*بالنسبة للاردن توجد اربعة جامعات حكومية تدرس هندسة الميكاترونكس وهي:*
*الجامعة الاردنية - عمان*
*الجامعة الهاشمية- الزرقاء*
*جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا الاردنية - اربد*
*جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية - عمان*

*وتوجد جامعة خاصة و هي جامعة فيلادلفيا- بين عمان و جرش*


*هذا والله تعالى أعلم*


*:81:أرجو أن أكون قد قدمت لك ما يفيدك:81:*


*:31:نسألـكــــــــــــــــــم الدعــــــــــــــــــــاء:31:*
:78:​


----------



## admeral (3 يوليو 2008)

mashkoor ktheer


----------



## علي رسلان (11 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً استاذ معتصم


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (12 يوليو 2008)

hi

plz check the archieve of this subject u will find more more useful details 


thanx



ali abbas al-sabbagh

mechatronics iraq


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس معتصم على هذا الشرح والتوضيح.
واريد ان استفسر عن ما يلي
1- هل هذا التخصص مطلوب لسوق العمل مع انني اتابع اعلانات التوظيف وللحقيقة لم اسمع بهذا بهذا التخصص.
2 ما هي مجالات العمل الممكنه.
3- في نقابة المهندسين الاردنيين مع اي قسم ينتمي المهندس ( الميكانيك او الكهرباء ...... او ماذا 
شاكرا لكم سلفا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (24 يوليو 2008)

الاخ رزق حجاوي,

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...

1. تخصص هندسة الميكاترونكس مطلوب لسوق العمل كونه يمتلك المزايا المذكورة سابقا، هناك بعض الشركات و المؤسسات الصناعية بدأت تعرف التخصص و تطلب مهندسي الميكاترونكس للتوظيف و لكن في الواقع معظم الشركات لا تعرف عنه شيئا لذلك تجدها تطلب مهندس كهرباء او الكترونيات او ميكانيك او تحكم.... الخ، وهنا يأتي دور المهندس لتوضيح و شرح التخصص للشركات و بيان مزاياه و انا متأكد انها سوف تقتنع، وهذا الكلام ليس ببعيد عن الواقع فأنا تقدمت لشركة كانت تطلب مهندس كهرباء و قمت بالتقدم بطلب لهذه الوظيفة و ذهبت لمقابلة المسؤول في تلك الشركة و شرحت له الميكاترونكس وتمت الموافقة، و الكثير من زملائي قاموا بنفس العمل وهم الآن يعملون في شركات كانت قد طلبت مهندس ميكانيك او كهرباء.
2.مجالات العمل مفتوحة فمهندس الميكاترونكس يعمل كهندس كهربائي او الكتروني او ميكانيكي او تحكم او اتمتة او الكل معا.
يمكنك الدخول للروبط التالية لمعرفة الكثير من التفاصيل:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14420.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76859.html

3.في نقابة المهندسين الاردنيين وعلى حد معرفتي يتم دراسة الخطة للجامعة التي تخرج منها المهندس و موازنة المواد التي درسها ثم يتم اتخاذ القرار بناء عليها، اي انه يمكن ان تكون مواد الكهرباء اكثر من مواد الميكانيك فيدخل قسم الكهرباء او العكس
بالنسبة لي انا أصنف من شعبة الهندسة الكهربائية - قسم الهندسة الالكترونية - فرع هندسة الميكاترونكس

أرجو أن اكون قد قدمت لك ما يفيدك
هذا و الله تعالى أعلم

:31:نسألكـــــــــــــــم الدعــــــــــــاء:31:
:78:​


----------



## blueiris (7 فبراير 2009)

مرحبا , انا تخرجت حديثا و تخصصي ميكاترونيكس , اريد ان اسأل عن طبيعة المقابلات في العمل واريد اسماء شركات في الاردن ممكن العمل بها و شكرا


----------

